# Using helmet when riding...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I just got 1st story on my local forum and "terrified" wasn't even a right word to describe my feelings as I read it... 2nd story was a response by another member of the forum. I have a permission to cross-post both (and I changed names too).... 
Warning: the details are really bad....

******************************************************
Dear Riders, fellow club members and friends,
I am writing this letter to each of you tonight after having witnessed a horrible accident this past weekend. It happened in New York - a weekend "get away" with family reunion and wedding we were attending, but the best thing was we were meeting with friends I've made over the years back where I was raised as a kid. I couldn't wait. We all met at Mendon Ponds, a beautiful park I'm sure, to ride together. We never got to ride. A series of calamities happened that will forever change our lives and snuffed the life of one of our riders. She never got to go home to her son. 

One of the horses had a bad time in one of the trailers, so a couple of the other horses were spooked. One of the riders, Ann got on her horse to try to settle it down and ride it down a bit before we rode off. She was not wearing a helmet. Another horse, the same one who had problems in the trailer, bucked his rider off and in doing so the saddle slipped, sending the horse flying around the parked vehicles, close to a road and eventually, as the saddle was still hanging under its belly, the horse took off for parts unknown (later he was caught and has some lacerations, but otherwise survived). Ann did not. Somehow, her head was smashed against a low limb on a tree, the next thing we knew, she was lying on the ground. What we thought was her breathing was actually her blood pumping out of her body as her brain was no longer functioning to tell the rest of the body to shut down. We didn't know all that and of course did everything we could, thinking she was still alive. Part of her brain were on the front of her along with a lot of blood. 

Why am I sending you this message? Because those of us who were her friends, who were there are still in mourning with this tragedy. Could it have been avoided - we don't know. But what we do know is that a helmet would at least have protected her head and multiple head injury was listed as the cause of death. So, the next time you think that wearing a helmet is not cool or for sissies - try to stop being so selfish about your beauty and think about what an accident like this does to everyone else around you. Thank God she died, as there wasn't much brain left on her left side. Does this sound gruesome? I hope so, because as I'm writing this, I'm crying so hard I can't read what I'm writing. Please, wear a helmet when you ride. The image of Ann lying on the ground with bits of her brain splattered around in a pool of blood is am image that will be with me for years. Please, put on your helmets - think of those who will find you, those you leave behind, your friends and relatives. They care - and maybe you are doing what you want to do, but there are those of us left who need to try to go on with our lives who will forever be left with a bloody, gruesome scene that will never go away. 

PLEASE - WEAR A HELMET.

*****************************************************

FYI – on this same line of thought, I met a family this past summer at a clinic. Just 2 days before her husband and young son were riding and were on the edge of a road on their way home from the ride. The horses were behaving, and they were having a nice ride, but it was dusk and they needed to get home. Around the bend came a car – he saw the husband’s horse, but thought he was alone and ended up not seeing and hitting the boy’s horse – the child went flying one direction the horse the other. The horse was killed on the spot as it rolled over the car. The boy doesn’t remember much about the actual accident after he hit the ground – however he does know the ONLY reason he walked away from this horrible accident was because his Dad made him put his helmet on that day – a practice that was not always followed in this family. They came to visit us at the clinic that day and shared their story at lunch – the boy, still sad about his lost horse, and they brought the shattered helmet with them. Had that boy not been wearing his helmet this 8yo child would be dead or seriously brain damaged. The horse and rider did nothing wrong other than being out a little too late on their ride home, the horse never would have done anything to hurt that child – but circumstances are NOT always under your control and NEVER be lulled into the thought that you are not going to come off of your horse, you can’t control everything.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. That really is terrible but a great reminder of how important it is to wear a helmet..


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Whew, that was shocking.  That is horrible. I've always worn a helmet & always have - safety first!  
Some people don't wear helmets though, & that is their choice. So let's not turn this into a debate about helments...just saying.  Although, that story was very touching & it really is a shame that that had to happen.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Being completely honest I didn't wear one for while (and I'm not a kid (unfortunately  )), which I consider to be very stupid. But then after the accident when my saddle broke sending me over my horse head (thank God she's smart enough so she just stopped right before me lying on ground) I got one and don't ride without one anymore. In fact I found it to be EXTREMELY good thing on overgrown trails (saves the head from hitting the trees).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

*PoptartShop*, I didn't intend to post it for debates.  I was just very shocked by this story, so decided to share.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. 

I never mount up without a helmet.

I've witnessed a case which could have ended badly if the participant hadn't worn a helmet.

There was a Finnhorse show in the summer before the last summer over here and I decided to join an audience. Suddenly, one of the participants toppled when she was leading her horse out of a show ring. She fell down and her horse lose his temper and run over her. One of the hooves hitted the participant's head but luckily she outlived this incident without injuries. She was wearing a helmet.

Afterward I heard that the helmet was craked because the hit had been so powerful. So what would have happened if the participant hadn't worn the helmet...? I don't want imaine it.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Though, nobody rode when this happened. But if you feel unsure it can be wise to wear a helmet even if you only would handle horses without riding.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have always worn my helmet when riding. There was one day where I was thinking about not wearing it (because I was going to be riding Gem) and that's the day he bucked me off. I thanked God that I DID decide to put my helmet on.

One of my friend's never used to wear a helmet, she had a really bad fall off her horse and had to be hospitalized. Now she and her close friend always wear a helmet.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

appylover31803 said:


> that's the day he bucked me off.


You just never know... Horses have own mind (even quiet ones)....


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

kitten_Val said:


> You just never know... Horses have own mind (even quiet ones)....




Yes, you never know when something is going to spook them. Even the most sound horse can be spooked by something.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

RusticWildFire said:


> Yes, you never know when something is going to spook them. Even the most sound horse can be spooked by something.


That is just so true! Ever since he's bucked me off I haven't thought twice about wearing my helmet, it's just a matter of which one I want to ride in that day (i have 2)

I'm also getting into a routine of wearing my vest as well.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> That is just so true! Ever since he's bucked me off I haven't thought twice about wearing my helmet, it's just a matter of which one I want to ride in that day (i have 2)
> 
> I'm also getting into a routine of wearing my vest as well.



That's good! I never used to wear my helmet except when we had to in 4-H. Scooter is so bomb proof and I just didn't know better. I was pretty new to horses when I got him but now that I have Hunter and as unpredictable as he can be I realize the importance of wearing a helmet no matter what. You get so used to it anyway that you don't realize it is there. Plus, now that I wear it a lot it's just like me with my seat belt in a car. I feel much better with it on. It feels awkward without it.


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW
I have worn a helmet every single time I've ridden...and after reading this...im so so glad that i did and still do wear a helmet at all times...
bless those poor people =(


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

That is very sad. I always wear a helmet, I have heard many stories of people who have been in serious accidents and have been saved by their helmets. I know someone who had an accident a few years ago and would have died if she had not been wearing a helmet.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I second that sentiment! Used to think helmets were too uncool when I was young, but wore one when I rode new, unknown horses at the trail co I worked for. Lucky, as one new horse I rode freaked when I got off to wait for a slower group to catch up & reared over me, kicking my head on the way down. Same horse, similar situation with a rider who felt much cooler than me... until horse reared & luckily only tore the guy's scalp in a huge flap that hung down over his forehead - could have been much worse!

A couple of years ago a friend was riding her horse through the bush when he went under a low branch & wiped her out. She ended up with a broken neck, but the docs said she would have been dead without her helmet.

Helmets are cool enough for me!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I wear a helmet 99% of the time... usually when I'm not it's when I'm doing a photo shoot and feel very confident on my mount.

My advice? Go and buy a helmet that you love and looks good on you. Spend a lot of money on it. 
I did, and I love wearing my helmet because it actually looks good on, and I can't not wear it because it cost me an arm and a leg.. weird reasoning, maybe, but I love my helmet now.


I am so sorry for the families' losses and near losses... I feel for them, and send my best wishes out.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree with everyone else here. I teach kids how to ride now and then, and am always preaching head safety - you just don't know what could happen. Sure there's been the few times that I haven't - like JDI mentioned, I did a photo shoot a few years back. Another time I completely forgot to put it on and only realised five minutes into my ride (lol I was wondering why I could feel the wind on my head). Other than that I'm a big believer in helmets. I've just recently taken a fall off my big gelding and hit my head in the process - would hate to think what it would have been like if I had no helmet on!

I feel for those who have lost a dear one to head injuries without a helmet on.
x


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to purchase a helmet for me and my 6 yr old dtr. Can someone please tell me the best helmet brands to browse?


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i love my charles owen. its purple and blue. i don't feel like any of this matters, i was talking to a friend the other day. she was told by the person she rides with that she had to wear a hat while the owner canters along a road(i know :-( ) without a helmet. when i asked the owner her respone was my horse my rules to both. i was livid!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

loosie said:


> A couple of years ago a friend was riding her horse through the bush when he went under a low branch & wiped her out. She ended up with a broken neck, but the docs said she would have been dead without her helmet.


OMG! That's a scary story!...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

lb_cake said:


> I want to purchase a helmet for me and my 6 yr old dtr. Can someone please tell me the best helmet brands to browse?


Troxel makes some very nice helmets (I personally own Orion). I'd suggest to make a new post in "Tack" section - you'll get LOTS of advices and opinions on helmets...


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh I know, I was just saying in general.  
I love Troxel; that's all I get!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Troxels are great because most of them have a dial-a-fit system so the helmet can snug up to the base of the skull to eliminate any rocking back and forth.
Tipperary makes a great helmet; it comes down lower in the back than many other helmets and has a good safety design.
International makes great helmets as well - my first few were Internationals.
I personally own a Charles Owen GR8 - it cost me an arm and a leg, but it has carbonfiber technology that is a little more superior to, say, a Tipperary or Troxel.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

i have never rode without a helmet and i will deff never ride without one in the future!
sadly helmets don't always work like they should, like for Jessica Forsyth. her horse fell on her and crushed her skull even tho she was wearing a helmet. (check youtube; jessboomer) it's sooo sad


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

i have a charles owen elite, again very expensive but......... worth it.


----------



## cjessy (Feb 24, 2008)

I always wear a helment! Regardless!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I am gonna be honest, I use to wear my helmet when I took lessons, but now.. I don't wear one. I know the risk and I know what can happen, and if it is my time to go.. it is my time, and my family knows how i see death. 

I am a very alert person, and even with that, I know the dangers. 

Good on you guys for wearing helmets when you ride.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Brandon said:


> I don't wear one. I know the risk and I know what can happen, and if it is my time to go.. it is my time, and my family knows how i see death.
> 
> I am a very alert person, and even with that, I know the dangers.
> 
> Good on you guys for wearing helmets when you ride.


Im the same way. I wear a helmet when I have to, other times i just dont. I have no problem with others wearing them it is just me. I dont want to get murdered for my veiws either, it is just the way I am. I rather die falling off of a horse then in a car accident (which is more likely to happen where I live)...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I don't wear a helmet ever. I have a "show hat" that I wear when showing hunters (asb hunters), and other than that, I've got a bare noggin!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow I feel really dumb for not wearing a helmet, this post will at least get me to look into them (cost/styles).I know my stubborn husband wont wear one. But Im not against the idea.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I hardly ever wear my helmt, but I don't think that is a good idea. I do own one, but it doesn't fit right and I just can't put the money out ot buy myself a good one. I know the dangers of riding and it's my shoice not to wear a helmet.


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

I wear a helmet every time, every ride. It doesn't matter if I ride someone else's horse or my own, who I trust very much. He's never done anything silly with me for the past two years I've owned him, nor had he done many silly things with his past owner. But I still wear one, all the same, because it doesn't matter if you're riding a "bomb-proof" horse, stuff happens and you could go flying at any minute. :\ And life is too precious to toss away just because you won't wear something as simple as a helmet.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

*shudder* stories like that freak me out

I have a true story about a helmet that happened to someone at our pony club only about 6 months ago.

'Jane' was at a horse show and she got on her horse next to her float. Once 'Jane' was on, her mare turned around to bite a fly but got her teeth hooked over the stirrup iron. The mare panicked, lost her balance and fell. Jane fell off, hitting her head on the metal tyre guard of the horse float. Her helmet was smashed but Jane (apart from being freaked out!) was fine.

Other PC members have told similar stories. Needless to say, I always wear a helmet!

I think helmets should also be worn when working around horses also. Just last week, I was squatting down putting boots on my mare when a fly bothered her and she quickly stomped her front leg. She hit me hard on the head with her knee. While this was unlikely to cause serious injuries even without a helmet, there are certainly reasons to wear a helmet at all times when working with horses. However, I must be honest and say I don't ALWAYS wear a helmet when on the ground... just always when riding.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

My approach to helmets is very simple. If there's no helmet, I won't get on the horse, no matter the situation.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I never wear a helmet unless it's a requirement (ie 4H shows and riding the school horses at the university). I also wear a hunt cap (but not helmet) when I show HUS.
The injuries I've had wouldn't have been prevented with a helmet and it's my choice whether I wear one or not...I hear the stories and go "eeeee" but it doesn't change anything.
My cousin however is made to wear a helmet- she is 12 and isn't an adult yet so she doesn't get to make that decision.


----------



## Flexion (Nov 28, 2008)

I always wear my helmet. Always.


----------



## Puppetshow (Nov 22, 2008)

I always wear my helmet. No matter what, for a short ride or a show I will always have it on. In 2007, when my horse bolted and I fell off my head hit the side of a rock. My mom was shocked when she noticed a crack in my helmet. That was the point in which I realized I could have cracked my skull. I put my money in a more sturdy helmet so if an accident ever happens again my head will be protected.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

My wife always does.
We require any children riding our mares to wear them.
I never do, but I know I should...probably a 'guy' thing.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

What a tragic story and my sincere condolences to the family who lost their loved one :-( I have ALWAYS worn a helmet, it's something my trainer always insisted on and now I'm so used to it, I'd feel naked if I was on my horse and didn't have my helmet on! I got bucked off another horse once in the middle of a field, and I was wearing it that day, thank God. Thankfully, I didn't hit my head, but all I could think about is what if I had fallen a different way or hit a tree on the way down? It's because of stories like the above that I am always reminded to wear it...just like PoptartShop says above "SAFETY FIRST!" 

Thanks for posting kitten_Val, it's definitely a shocking but eye-opening story and a good reminder to us all.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

There was this one time last summer that I had a lesson and thought about not having a helmet (we had gone pretty far from the stables) but, I deceided to run and get it. 
Now I just thank myself for that decision. I fell off that day, and cracked the helmet.
It creeps me out how close I got to a severe injury


----------

